# Thread: Please offer some advice on these books?



## welshnick (Jul 25, 2012)

Ive got a ton of books to catch up on but theres no way ill have time for them all what with new books coming out all the time. Im wondering of the books or series below which ones are worth skipping. In the sense that there not great reads? I tend to wait till all books in a series are out first and read them one after another.



40k
Priest of Mars Series
Salamanders Series 
Rebirth (can i read this without reading the above)
Pariah(will there be a folllow up to this)
Sanctus reach
Talon of horus 





Warhammer

Malus Darkblade series
Claws of chaos (Gav Thorpe)
Nagash Trilogy
Nefreata Duology
Nagash end time times (Really want to read this,just wondering if reading the others is worth it)
Great Betrayel Series
3 Ogre short stories (Golfgag revenge)
Skarsnik
Van Hortsmann
Thorgrimm
Archaon



Now i know this is a Warhammer forum but wondering if anyone has thoughts on these books

Calibans war series
Wool
John dies at the end


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Organized them into categories based on my opinion

Eh, up to you really.
Sanctus Reach
Thorgrim
The Great Betrayal series
Three Ogre short stories (Golfgag's Revenge)
Claws of Chaos (Gav Thorpe)
Rise of Nagash Trilogy
Neferata Duology

You should probably read these, at some point.
Priest of Mars series
Salamanders series 
Pariah
Skarsnik
Rebirth

DO NOT SKIP THESE!!
The Talon of Horus
Van Horstmann
Archaon: Everchosen
The Return of Nagash
Malus Darkblade series




welshnick said:


> Rebirth (Can I read this without reading the first trilogy?)
> Pariah (Will there be a folllow up to this?)


For the former, no. Likely not. The Circle of Fire trilogy will feature carry-on stories from the Tome of Fire, so it's worth reading them first. And for the latter, yes. Penitent by Dan Abnett should have been out by now, but something is keeping it. It'll be out eventually, I hope.


LotN


----------



## welshnick (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks for the reply will get to most eventually but limited budget means i wont read them all.

Could i also ask you about a few audio books as i like listening to them in the car to work. The three below are the only horus novels i havent read.

Damocles
Prospero burns
Overfiend
Angel exterminatus
Outcast dead


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Hrm, Rebirth is supposed to be an entirely new story arch with a new cast.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

McNeill has been more miss than hit for me recently, except for the Priests of Mars books. I love them. It's definitely one of the most original series BL have brought out in quite a while. Not your typical bolter porn.

The Darkblade books are also excellent.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

In regards to Nagash - read the Trilogy first, before the Neferata duology, before picking up the Nagash trilogy. There are a few other shorts dotted about which concern some of the players in the story, I believe there is a collection on the BL site if you have some spare change, but they're not really that important. The Trilogy and Duology aren't even that important honestly, but it gives you a fantastic background with which you can infer when referring to the Nagash trilogy - Josh Reynolds wrote the Neferata duology, and it's almost certain he'd have read Mike Lee's Trilogy for ideas and ensuring some continuity occured.

In regards to Mike Lee's books, the first one was quite a time-hoppy affair, and you need to pay attention to the dates at the start of the chapters. I think a lot of the criticism of his books came from people too stupid to read that.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

The Great Betrayal Series I assume is the Elven series. That one was pretty awesome. The Talon of Horus is fantastic. In fact, I'm reading The Emperor's Gift... ADB has a tendency more than most to do descent work. 

Heresy Series pretty good too.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

The great betrayal is kymes work.

If you consider reading in the opening paragraph about 10,000 Dragons charging defying all sense of scale and reasonableness (and sense of power they have) have fun. 

The elven Series is something else entirely.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Vaz said:


> The great betrayal is kymes work.
> 
> If you consider reading in the opening paragraph about 10,000 Dragons charging defying all sense of scale and reasonableness (and sense of power they have) have fun.
> 
> The elven Series is something else entirely.


Then I would go with The Sundering Series by Gav Thorpe


----------



## welshnick (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks very much for the ideas,great replies think i will definetly get priests of mars series.

Still unsure how much of the nagash books ill get. I understand the nefreata duology was supposed to be a trilogy,are the books stand alone or does it really feel something is missing as the third books was never released.

Just wondering if its worth getting.


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

Priests of Mars books are great!


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

Gods of Mars is a fantastic book - no spoilers till you read it :grin:


----------

